# videos of my swing....hope this works



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

hoping this works ok and loads right.
hopeing that maybe some of you guys can take a look and see what you think and give me some advisse or pointers 
this was shot with my IPhone so hope it works ok


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Your address looks forced and your backswing looks to low. You look like your forcing yourself to be bent over to far and your arms are bent wierd at address. 
How far do you hit it? Do you skull it alot? Do you have a tendency to hit it off the toe? Or do you have a tendency hit it off the heel?
You stayed down when you hit the ball which surprised me. Looking at you at address I expected you to stand up a bit.
Of coarse I could be really far off base too.
There is a golf swing analyzing app called iSwing golf that sounds pretty good. 
$2.99. Its gonna be my next app.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

ill try and awnser as many of them as i can
when i concentrate and focus on the ball and i get a good hit it does well most of the time its 250+ so it does well when i do it right.....granted fellas im pretty much a self taught guy with this too.

Skull it?? im assumeing you mean "top" the ball? not a lot really the biggest thing is my drives are inconsistant...one time ill have a slice right another time i might have a hook left....its jsut really inconsistant...but i dont top the ball a lot...out of 27 holes today (3 sets of 9 Hole course) where there are 6 driver shots if you will. i might have had 5 tops total but most of them were the last 9 holes i shot and i was pretty worn out (im a little out of shape)

as far as hitting off the toe or heel...i dont feel like i do that a lot but with me being new its hard for me to tell..i dont get a ton of shots that go hard left or hard right like they were hit with the heel or toe.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

So 5 of 9 drives you are skulling it? And all 3 of your drives on the last 9 you skulled em? Did I get that right?


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry meant to put i played the 9 hole course 3 times for 27 holes worth and i would say 5 were topped


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry It took me so long to get back to you. I dont why some of the other guys arent saying anything.
How big of a fellow are you?


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

not a big guy....5'10" 180 lbs


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, to me it looks like your feet arent lined up . I would say that shot went to the right. It looks like your arms are not straight at address. This would cause you to hit off the heel, You look like your bent over to far, you need to stand up a little bit into a more relaxed and comfortable position at address. What bending over so far at address will do is cause you to skull, or top, the ball due to you standing up slightly during your swing. This would also cause you to hit off the toe. 
Youre backswing is to flat, you need to bring the club up more to your shoulder. 
Now, all that being said, I think a golf swing is a personal thing. Everyone is different, and if what you are doing is working, then hey.
Plus, Im just a duffer who cant hit the ball for crap half the time, so you probably dont want to listen to me anyway.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

As Tim pointed out, your shoulders are not square to your feet, your feet appear to be aimed to the right (as we look at you from behind) and your shoulders to the left. Square up your shoulders
on the take away turn your shoulders, try to maintain the triangle your arms and shoulders form at address until the club is parallel to the ground, and also as Tim points out, try and keep that left arm straight


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2011)

I've seen videos of my own swing. What an eye opener!! I never realize just how bad my swing is. It gets the job done, but is really ugly. I guess I'm going with "Whatever works".


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm with you CraigC at looking at my swing it's bad enough just looking in the mirror, but Steve brings up the posture that we need to improve so we don't say ah ^&@* all the time.


----------

